# HYPER FORMANCE INVENTORY BOUGHT



## SHO2010

I was at the Ann Arbor swap meet today and meet Gary Wold who has purchased the Schwinn inventory from Pete and will be supplying Schwinn Paints and seat covers as well as Schwinn advertising signs. I picked up some Silver Mist touch paint from him. Sounds like he will have some interesting things coming in the future.


----------



## GTs58

Is Gary going to be licensed by Schwinn to carry on the reproduction end of Pete's business?


----------



## island schwinn

GTs58 said:


> Is Gary going to be licensed by Schwinn to carry on the reproduction end of Pete's business?



from what I've heard,he will have all the licenses to repop stuff.


----------



## GTs58

island schwinn said:


> from what I've heard,he will have all the licenses to repop stuff.




Cool! I hope his prices are the same or close to Pete's. I got all my 5 speed cross flag decals from Pete @ 5 bucks a pop.


----------



## SHO2010

GTs58 said:


> Is Gary going to be licensed by Schwinn to carry on the reproduction end of Pete's business?



Yes he is. He told me that they are working with Schwinns lawyers on licensing and protecting them from unauthorized products.  He had examples of vintage advertising posters that they will be reproducing also sorry I didn't get any pictures.  I wish him all the best this is a huge project to take on.


----------



## SHO2010

GTs58 said:


> Cool! I hope his prices are the same or close to Pete's. I got all my 5 speed cross flag decals from Pete @ 5 bucks a pop.



He did tell me that prices will be higher due to increases he is getting from the suppliers. He told me to keep checking the website for updates.


----------



## SHO2010

GTs58 said:


> Is Gary going to be licensed by Schwinn to carry on the reproduction end of Pete's business?



Yes he is. He told me that they are working with Schwinns lawyers on licensing and protecting them from unauthorized products.  He had examples of vintage advertising posters that they will be reproducing also sorry I didn't get any pictures.  I wish him all the best this is a huge project to take on.


----------



## rollfaster

Didn't know Pete was getting out of it, is he ok?


----------



## island schwinn

Pete had a stroke a while back,but last I know,he is doing well.he told me he is concentrating on the motorcycle end of his business.


----------



## rollfaster

I had no idea, glad he's on the mend.


----------



## SHO2010

rollfaster said:


> Didn't know Pete was getting out of it, is he ok?



Gary has been a friend of Petes for many years. He said that this opportunity came up and he ran with it.


----------



## stoney

Spent a few hours with Gary on Saturday. He seems to be moving right along with his new venture. He is doing things the right way, no short cuts. He will not be lowering the standards of the products. I don't think there could of been a better person to take over what Pete has built. Best of luck to Gary and Linda.


----------



## kasper

can someone please put me in touch with someone I can get some stingray lime from. thank you.


----------



## stoney

kasper said:


> can someone please put me in touch with someone I can get some stingray lime from. thank you.




Gary Wold @ koolestuff@aol.com   or 704-608-9209 He should have it     Ebay store koolestuff


----------



## momo608

Koolestuff is among the highest priced sellers on Ebay. Not good news.


----------



## island schwinn

Glad I'm not needing any more stingray stuff.finished all my rays over a year ago and bought lots from Pete.


----------



## Darthvader

The good news is we will have a source for some of the goodies we may need. If Gary did not buy out Pete no one would have. Pete was simply going to close up shop. So there is no bad news here...all good.


----------



## GWLW7272

we are officially licensed to produce Schwinn seats & saddles, head badges , paint , posters & ads.... we will strive to continue the tradition ...

a special thank you to Pete Aronson for 23 plus years of supporting the hobby with his diligence & integrity.


----------



## volksboy57

Put me in for a sneaker seat.


----------



## stingray66

Have a question. Had a problem today. The rear rack on my varsity paint  was cracking.    This week end i pulled it off sanded it down to  bare metal primed it aluminum base coat  then the paint all was bought from  hyper formance. the campus green i bought a year ago and was stored in my house.
I go to paint the rack  first coat goes on fine .go to put on second coat and all of the sudden  paint was coming out of the base were the spray tip is .
it also came out of the tip to so it was not clogged up. and it would NOT stop leaking. I pulled on the tipped kept leaking so I pulled the tip off and then the fun began had campus green paint all over my patio in my hair  my glasses clothes . ended up putting the can in a trash bag. the rack that i spent a day on is NOW a total mess and will have to be sanded down again . I have never had a spray can do this.   I went on line and it seen like hyper formance  are not in business any more and not on eBay to.  So i now have a expensive can of campus green paint in a trash bag with all the paint that leak out and hours trying to clean up this mess. I have used spray cans many times and Never had any thing like this  WHAT really burns me is you can't find shwinn paint Been looking for a year now  for 1975 chestnut paint. IT can't be found
I just tried to contact Gray from koolestuff to see what they had . Can't find  schwinn paint code yet BUT  I will one way or the other  been told it not out there . Looks like I will have to start to mix my own paint 
I don't know why it so hard to do I can get paint for a 57 Plymouth no problem but a  schwinn bike well that a problem  I DON"T GET IT  
And money wasted on  a bad can really ticks me off


----------



## stingray66

island schwinn said:


> from what I've heard,he will have all the licenses to repop stuff.



WHY schwinn went out of business back in 83 It like saying you need a license to mix paint for a tucker i don't get it


----------



## island schwinn

stingray66 said:


> WHY schwinn went out of business back in 83 It like saying you need a license to mix paint for a tucker i don't get it



I saw your post on SBF.not sure Gary will be dealing with paint.you might try contacting VintageSchwinn.com on here.maybe he can help with a color match.


----------



## stingray66

has any one tried testers model paint  found this and looks real close to campus green  it lacquer and love the price thinking of getting one can and see how it goes
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EQMY94/ref=psdc_2236131011_t3_B000UF3C6Y


----------



## Metacortex

island schwinn said:


> I saw your post on SBF.not sure Gary will be dealing with paint.




Here's a link to his paint: http://www.koolestuff.com/paint.html


----------



## momo608

Half pints of paint went from Pete's $52 to Koolestuff's $70. Considering it takes more than a half pint for a factory Schwinn match, you're looking at $210 for the base coats alone to paint a bike. One half pint of aluminum is enough.

It was already expensive, now it's outrageous.


----------



## momo608

stingray66 said:


> WHY schwinn went out of business back in 83 It like saying you need a license to mix paint for a tucker i don't get it



There is nothing preventing anyone from marketing their own paints that color match Schwinn paints. There would be a legal problem using the Schwinn name on paint cans but I can see ways of getting around that quite easily.


----------



## GTs58

stingray66 said:


> has any one tried testers model paint  found this and looks real close to campus green  it lacquer and love the price thinking of getting one can and see how it goes
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EQMY94/ref=psdc_2236131011_t3_B000UF3C6Y




Did you expand/blow up that picture of the Testers paint can cap? I can tell you that color isn't even close to Campus Green. And it's also way to light for the later Schwinn Emerald Green. Looks like it's in between the two colors of Lime and Radiant Green.


----------



## stingray66

momo608 said:


> Half pints of paint went from Pete's $52 to Koolestuff's $70. Considering it takes more than a half pint for a factory Schwinn match, you're looking at $210 for the base coats alone to paint a bike. One half pint of aluminum is enough.
> 
> It was already expensive, now it's outrageous.



yes it is very expensive  and at this time I can't afford it thats why I am looking at the testors paint i posted  for 8 bucks I going to order one can and see how it goes by pictures it looks like a good match and I only need to redo the rear rack don't think will need base coat .Its  lacquer and have used lacquer a lot years ago painting cars I like it and with lacquer it will end up looking like glass when you buff it out  with koolestuff it will cost me at lest 114 bucks one can of paint  one can of base coat primer and clear I got also u-pol primer amazon has it for 12 bucks 27 buck at koolestuff I don't want to sound like a cheap sake but living on SSD sucks and this is kind of a hobby and money is tight .I already wasted 60 bucks on a defective can that wasted all my paint * bucks will not kill me 114 right now I can't do


----------



## stingray66

GTs58 said:


> Did you expand/blow up that picture of the Testers paint can cap? I can tell you that color isn't even close to Campus Green. And it's also way to light for the later Schwinn Emerald Green. Looks like it's in between the two colors of Lime and Radiant Green.



Yes I did went out side expand/blow up that picture in the sun with my bike and it was almost dead on so for 8 buck I am going to get a can and see it might be or not but it worth a try I was told by a guy that restore schwinns that a lot of testers paint are really close to dead on and that is all he uses Hell the paint I got form hyper formance was not  a really good match ether  after having this can blow up I can NOT afford right now from koolestuff  114 against 8 bucks 
i hope this works out if not i will have to live with it for now just can not afford it right now


----------



## stingray66

stingray66 said:


> Yes I did went out side expand/blow up that picture in the sun with my bike and it was almost dead on so for 8 buck I am going to get a can and see it might be or not but it worth a try I was told by a guy that restore schwinns that a lot of testers paint are really close to dead on and that is all he uses Hell the paint I got form hyper formance was not  a really good match ether  after having this can blow up I can NOT afford right now from koolestuff  114 against 8 bucks
> i hope this works out if not i will have to live with it for now just can not afford it right now


----------



## momo608

stingray66 said:


> Yes I did went out side expand/blow up that picture in the sun with my bike and it was almost dead on so for 8 buck I am going to get a can and see it might be or not but it worth a try I was told by a guy that restore schwinns that a lot of testers paint are really close to dead on and that is all he uses Hell the paint I got form hyper formance was not  a really good match ether  after having this can blow up I can NOT afford right now from koolestuff  114 against 8 bucks
> i hope this works out if not i will have to live with it for now just can not afford it right now




If that works out be sure to post some pics of the touch ups. LOTS of campus green bikes out there that need touch ups. GOOD LUCK!!

I never found Testors to be a good match for any of the translucent Schwinn colors. Quite frankly I don't think it's possible for any metallic or pearl paint to be touched up with acceptable results with a brush, it always looks like a dark spot even if it is the same paint out of the same can it was painted with originally. It's not possible is more likely the right response. 

Anyone have a before and after photo of a brush touch up with Pete's and now koolestuff touch up paint?


----------



## partsguy

I have used Testors on many projects, but mostly models. I did use a 1965 Chevy red on touching up the guard on my Silver Jet. It's not a close match at all, and I knew that going into it. Metallic paint will never, ever match with enamel.

Testors is good quality stuff, never had a problem!


----------



## partsguy

momo608 said:


> There is nothing preventing anyone from marketing their own paints that color match Schwinn paints. There would be a legal problem using the Schwinn name on paint cans but I can see ways of getting around that quite easily.




PM on the way...


----------



## stingray66

partsguy said:


> PM on the way...



Ok I got it then you can call it 60s
Bike paint and all is good


----------



## partsguy

stingray66 said:


> Ok I got it then you can call it 60s
> Bike paint and all is good




I suppose? I PM'ed momo about copyright questions myself.


----------



## stingray66

here is a 1968 camaro  rally green on the left on the right the top bar of my varsity  I would think if you add aluminum base coat then apply the rally green  you might have a match when i have time in the i will gave this a try


----------



## GTs58

Chevy's Rally Green is not even close to Campus Green in real life. You can go nuts trying to match a paint color with photos, 10 shades off looks good on the internet. Trust me on this one, I'm familiar with both those colors.

I wish I could help you out with an off the shelf color match.


----------



## partsguy

GTs58 said:


> Chevy's Rally Green is not even close to Campus Green in real life. You can go nuts trying to match a paint color with photos, 10 shades off looks good on the internet. Trust me on this one, I'm familiar with both those colors.
> 
> I wish I could help you out with an off the shelf color match.




Yup!

Another thing to take into account, is the properties of all the different materials you see the paint color on. Plastic, paper, aluminum, and steel will all cause the paint to react differently. Then, to see it through a screen and not with your eyes also makes it appear differently.

When I was shopping for the paint color ideas for my Stratus, I went to car shows and looked at cars, in person, and committed the color to memory and photos.

Here is an idea. Go get a laser match. Surely that will be cheaper than $114!


----------



## stingray66

Ok thanks there has  to be a better way for sure campus green you can find but my other varsity is chestnut and no body sells it because it was not a stingray color  but since I am retired I making it my mission on this I was thinking if you used a aluminum base
Coat the Rallye green would work there anothing color  Camaros used and that was  senregy green
I think I miss  spell  it
Also have look in to that lazes thing


----------



## stingray66

stingray66 said:


> Ok thanks there has  to be a better way for sure campus green you can find but my other varsity is chestnut and no body sells it because it was not a stingray color  but since I am retired I making it my mission on this I was thinking if you used a aluminum base
> Coat the Rallye green would work there anothing color  Camaros used and that was  senregy green
> I think I miss  spell  it
> Also have look in to that lazes thing





stingray66 said:


> Ok thanks there has  to be a better way for sure campus green you can find but my other varsity is chestnut and no body sells it because it was not a stingray color  but since I am retired I making it my mission on this I was thinking if youok think I understand one way regular paint like rallye green will not work as good rallye green is a  metallic paint
> What schwinn used was a  transparent paint that were the aluminum base coat comes in it basically a green tint that  allows
> The aluminum to show


----------



## momo608

stingray66 said:


> Ok thanks there has  to be a better way for sure campus green you can find but my other varsity is chestnut and no body sells it because it was not a stingray color  but since I am retired I making it my mission on this I was thinking if you used a aluminum base
> Coat the Rallye green would work there anothing color  Camaros used and that was  senregy green
> I think I miss  spell  it
> Also have look in to that lazes thing



Here is Chestnut. I have used this paint in a different shade and it worked out well. You can read how I did it in the restoration forum "how to Schwinn show quality paint start to finish" 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Sti...834947&hash=item33d227a419:g:K8AAAOxy2FZSPc27


----------



## PetesPonies

momo608 said:


> Half pints of paint went from Pete's $52 to Koolestuff's $70. Considering it takes more than a half pint for a factory Schwinn match, you're looking at $210 for the base coats alone to paint a bike. One half pint of aluminum is enough.
> 
> It was already expensive, now it's outrageous.



If you are using more than 8 oz of candy color, there is something wrong. Maybe you mean with a silver base first, it is more? And as far as the silver base goes, you can purchase at an auto paint supplier. getting a silver base is easy and much cheaper that way.


----------



## bobsbikes

I have herd that Sherwin Williams paint is  the formula Schwinn used not for sure my self but I have seen it some were
if you have a koi auto store close take it there and thay have a scanner that thay use to get paint codes
and could mix you a spray can of it worth a try.


----------



## Crazy Nick

On Petes old website there was a guy in Minnesota that he referred for painting. He painted my Stingray a few years ago and I remember that he was in Long Lake Minn, but I can't I find his contact info. Does anybody remember who he was ?


----------



## kasper

Gary W?


----------



## Brutuskend

There is a forrest paint in Eugene and they can computer colour match any paint sample you take in. I would assume most other fairly large towns would have shops with similar capabilities.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

The painter is Dave Erickson. He is one of the best out there.   No contact info or even if he is still doing it.


----------



## Crazy Nick

Yes, Dave Erickson painted this. I'm doing a Typhoon, but I can probably find someone local since it's going to be black.


----------

